# Ebo- Lie? Red Cross kicked out



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Old news I know,I'm just catching on here,but these 4 talking points need to get out in the open.

http://www.spiritscienceandmetaphysics.com/ebo-lie-man-living-in-ghana-confirms-ebola-is-a-hoax/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While I know the RED Cross is a bunch of thieves I would not go so far to say they brought Ebola in.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So why are we sending in any type of help if the locals believe that we are trying to poison them? Think they might be violent?

Here is story about 8 workers trying to help fight ebola who were killed by locals who thought that they were trying to give it to them.

http://www.latimes.com/world/africa/la-fg-attack-ebola-guinea-outreach-20140918-story.html


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I would not wish in today's world to be naive as to think they would not? I know a place here they have been that the people hope they never come back. People would have done better by each other there, so what he rc does stands out in more contrast. They are drunk with fema power too and their head gets 1,000,000 a year last I heard? If recovery were the goal, which it isn't, I would still say locals in most places do better by each other - not in cities as much, but city people have demonstrated that they all don't go ape.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oddapple said:


> I would not wish in today's world to be naive as to think they would not? I know a place here they have been that the people hope they never come back. People would have done better by each other there, so what he rc does stands out in more contrast. They are drunk with fema power too and their head gets 1,000,000 a year last I heard? If recovery were the goal, which it isn't, I would still say locals in most places do better by each other - not in cities as much, but city people have demonstrated that they all don't go ape.


 I see you have been around the red cross also. Wonder how many more limo's and drivers they need for the fund raisers to use all year long. And how much they will charge soldier for coffee


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, now that their name is the black death on 3 continents haha I think we will see them "opened under new management!" before long. Besides, it is going to get beyond them fast anyway, unless they carry side arms now.

But amidst the confusion - there is a pathogen. The how's and why's of each incident are FBI stuff. (Except africa does not have fbi, they have war lords...)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We kicked the RC out of our local Church Blood Drives a couple years ago.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I stopped supporting Red Cross and United Way a long time ago. Yesterday, someone shared this with me
https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...rch_query=2001+Hol idy+Inn+Ebola+commercial)

There are several videos focusing on a Holiday Inn Express commercial from 2001! I find it very interesting that 13 years ago, something so deadly was being used, in a very cavalier way, to promote a business.

I'm not smart enough to know if this was planned. Nor do I have any insight into the Illuminate. I do feel that the fools in DC/power are capable of doing anything to protect their extravagant life style with no regard for us. People much smarter than me feel that this virus has the potential to destroy Americas economy which, I believe, is one of Obozo's top priorities. But, I also believe Obozo is on a string to a higher bunch!

Just my two cents and something to consider!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> We kicked the RC out of our local Church Blood Drives a couple years ago.


 I have been giving blood sense I was 18 . I Do not give one drop to the thieves at RC.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I assert the stance that my genome is my property and the fundamental human nature is to protect it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife and I donate 22% of gross . It was 10% when we started out. Our house has been blessed beyond anything we could have ask for and we are grateful.Some years back we started looking into where that cash went. We found it bought new cars and homes for RC, Money we gave was redirect by United way to socialist and liberal political activity. We did serious home work from then on we dig deep before we give and then keep an eye on them.
United Way money we gave to feed children went to Planned parent hood abortion clinks make their operators rich. And some of that cash was funneled back to United way people.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife and I donate 22% of gross . It was 10% when we started out. Our house has been blessed beyond anything we could have ask for and we are grateful.Some years back we started looking into where that cash went. We found it bought new cars and homes for RC, Money we gave was redirect by United way to socialist and liberal political activity. We did serious home work from then on we dig deep before we give and then keep an eye on them.
> United Way money we gave to feed children went to Planned parent hood abortion clinks make their operators rich. And some of that cash was funneled back to United way people.


Amen! He does open His stores to those that give freely!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Old news I know,I'm just catching on here,but these 4 talking points need to get out in the open.
> 
> Ebo-Lie: Man Living In Ghana Confirms Ebola Is A Hoax! | Spirit Science and Metaphysics


Here is another article at the same "news source": "5 Ways To Raise Your Vibration Right Now".

As the old saying goes, Consider the source.


----------

